# "Bobby Warm-up"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks like ol' Bob has persevered and come up with some acrylic blanks for "Project Trodery"..so I been out in the garage practicing with acrylics so I'll be ready for the big event...

Whupped out a BLUE Majestic.(REALLY BLUE)...a pecan Gemini..and a white and blue Cigar Ultra....all came out pretty nice so I'm ready to go, Bobby, when yore package shows up..Already got Trods kit that he sent me...I'll post up pix as soon as the box arrives....(if it turns out GOOD...if it don't, you all will never hear from the old phart again..lol)


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Sooooweet! Nice looking work. Where'd ya get the pecan???? It looks really nice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> Sooooweet! Nice looking work. *Where'd ya get the pecan????* It looks really nice.


-----------

LOL...Where I get most of my blanks...The GalvBay Wholesale Lumber Co...


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

That is amazing! It takes me forever to do that and you kick them out like a machine!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> -----------
> 
> LOL...Where I get most of my blanks...The GalvBay Wholesale Lumber Co...


You have to know how to give him "The Look", it works almost every time.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

As always, those look fantastic. Hope I get half that good someday.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim the package is in the mail. Lady said it would be there tomorow.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I really like that first blue pen, that sucker is awesome.


You know, I was at academy the other day and they had large bags of wood for BBQ'ing, they had Hickory, Oak, Pecan and Mesquite. Most of those pieces were big enough to get a couple pen blanks out of them...if you need some wood you might try that.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got 3 bags of it in the shop now. 2 mesquite and a pecan. The salt and pepper mills I did came from the pecan sack.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Have you made many out of that bag of deer sheds I gave ya Bobby?--Love to see see some!

Those new ones there are fancy!--good job!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I meant to say good job Tortuga on the blue pens! They look great!

Man!--All you guys have some amazing skill on this forum--I haven't been on this part of the site and have missed out on alot of real craft work here! and I build Kitchen and Bath Cab's! Jeezzzzz!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Swampus said:


> Have you made many out of that bag of deer sheds I gave ya Bobby?--Love to see see some!
> 
> Those new ones there are fancy!--good job!


Yea I have made a bunch of pens and stuff out of those. I need some more  Axis perfered


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Can you post up a new thread of your art work for us!

I got ur back on the sheds Brother!--I cain't believe you went thru that whole sack of sheds!--We better get busy and get ya some more! 

I'd love to give my Dad a couple made of Axis for him--and for my Hunters!?

Maybe horn on top and bottom and a bit fatter so it is easier to hold--My hands ain't so good these days sometimes too! Ha!

Rock on guy's! Just great work and I humbly bow! Hat's off!


----------

